# Killing 9 people in plaincrash in Amsterdam



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Killing 9 people in plaincrash in Amsterdam*










A Turkish Airlines plane has crashed on landing at Amsterdam's Schiphol international airport, killing nine people and injuring more than 50.

The plane, with 128 passengers and seven crew, crashed short of the runway near the A9 highway. It broke into three pieces, but did not catch fire.

Witnesses spoke of seeing at least 20 passengers walking from the wreckage of Flight 1951.

Officials said it was unclear why the plane, en route from Istanbul, crashed.

There were conflicting reports initially about the number of dead, but at a press conference at Schiphol a couple of hours after the crash, the airport director confirmed that nine people had died.

The incident happened at 1031 local time (0931 GMT).

Michel Bezuijen, mayor of the Haarlemmermeer municipality under which Schiphol airport falls, said 31 of those hurt were seriously injured.

They included both passengers and crew, he told a news conference.

Candan Karlitekin, head of Turkish Airlines' board of directors, told reporters in Turkey that visibility had been good at the time of landing.

"We have checked the plane's documents and there is no problem concerning maintenance," he is quoted as saying by the Associated Press news agency.

One passenger aboard the plane, Kerem Uzel, told Turkish news channel NTV that the plane's landing had been announced when they were at an altitude of 600m (2,000ft).

"We suddenly descended a great distance as if the plane fell into turbulence. The plane's tail hit the ground... It slid from the side of the motorway into the field."


Source: http://bjknows.com/index.php/news/world-news/708-amsterdam--plain-crash-at-schipholsevere-damage


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I read about it this morning. It's always so sad when these horrible accidents happen. Thank God there were as many survivors as there were. My heart goes out to the families of those lost today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very sad, I too saw it on the morning news. Prayers for all of those involved.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's a terrible tragedy. The only good thing is that a lot of people survived. I have flown Turkish Air from London to Istanbul to Tel Aviv several times, it seemed okay .


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very sad!
Gina


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

4 Americans died in the crash.
My heart goes out to the families of those lost.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

They found the problem.
It had something to do with the heightmeter (?) this one was broken.
The Pilots didn't saw it in time.

Terrible mistake!


----------

